# St Josephs - Jan/Feb 2013 (Image Heavy)



## Pen15 (Feb 17, 2013)

St Josephs - Jan/Feb 2013


As William Blake described the industrial revolution as “The dark satanic mills” in his poem "And did those feet in ancient time", the mighty cogs and workings of the religious institution turned and none more so than the Catholic Faith. This huge site dominates the local skyline, built on a hill; it looks down and imposes its will on all who see it. 

The buildings designs are reminiscent to those other old institutions we have familiarised ourselves with and once explored; you do get that feeling of being within an old asylum/hospital. Perhaps in another form of madness, the site was founded to create missionaries to convert of heathens in foreign countries, so it is described within this link http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/08521d.htm I will let you be your own judge on that.

Quite literally! Looking back, that is the back angle, it does remarkably resemble one of those textile mills from days gone. Along with the industrial revolution, the religious fervour also branded its mark on the world for all to see. Carving out and forging decisions permanently made by those dark satanic mills, which either blew out foul acrid smoke or holy smoke.

On with the images…….

































































































“What a bootiful baby!”






Something quite surreal. This is my good friend Pretty Vacant71, who is wearing her “just popping to the shops look.” 











I hope you enjoyed and thanks for viewing. 
​


----------



## sonyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful pics of a stunning place! Great natural light!!


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 17, 2013)

Great shots!

The more I see of this place, the more it makes me think its even better than St Joseph's 'oop North'


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 17, 2013)

enjoyed this report  nice pics


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunning, you had good lighting. Nice one.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 17, 2013)

Loved it thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolutely great!
Puts mine to shame!


----------



## Carlh (Feb 18, 2013)

great stuff !!!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

That is just stunning. Beautiful shots of a beautiful building!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great shots mate luv the wide chapel and low corridor pics, very nice light u caught

twas a great visit...my nose does look abit big though


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2013)

You captured those shots just right,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 18, 2013)

Sweet as a nut


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 18, 2013)

*bostin!! *


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 23, 2013)

Big thanx to my understanding buddy pen15 for taking me and showing me around this fantastic explore, it brings on a big smile wen i think of the trouble we went to in getin certain shots







The other end of the chapel
































The sun came out for only a few minutes so we hurried along the corridors and back to the stained glass windows to try and catch some reflections








Some lovely flooring in some of the corridors








The small bedrooms are reminiscent of those found in most asylums




















We were losing the light by the time we left. This place definitely has some unusual styles of architectural combinations that require a second look to see them all

safe sploorin folks


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Was sealed up tight and security about on a revisit for us very recently


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great shots from all of you, caught it well


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 23, 2013)

Really fab shots from both of you! Whenever I see this place I have an urge to go, I must!


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 24, 2013)

Love your shots PV71. The pleasure was all mine and so glad you were able to see this place. You have caught the place well with your images. Looking forward to the next adventure 

Many thanks to everyone who commented too. It means a lot


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmmm... very very nice indeed! Liking the beams of sun light throuih the windows on pic 3.


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous pics beasutiful building


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 25, 2013)

lovely shots all round, really nice stuff!


----------



## Savage (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow.

Great photography (from someone who thinks photography is no more than point and shoot)

thanks


----------



## nelly (Apr 18, 2013)

Great stuff, love the stained glass effects and you braved the stair to the tower, I got halfway up them then though nah!! Too dodgy


----------



## Bluekwack (Apr 27, 2013)

Both sets of pictures are cracking, the light is just great!


----------



## jenica (Apr 28, 2013)

Loved it thanks for sharing


----------

